# Free workshop layout planning software



## theartfulbodger (30 Nov 2011)

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/shopplanner/v1- ... anner.html

Enjoy!


----------



## thecoder (1 Dec 2011)

Great little tool  

many thanks

Dave


----------



## fraser (1 Dec 2011)

Hi there,

This is a great little tool, but I am currently trying to work out my new workshop layout and can't envisage whether I am being unrealistic in putting too much stuff in there. The tool semi helped but you can't get a feel for what its really like and the space to work in.

I've got a 12 x 8" shed, completely blank canvas. I currently I have/will have something along the lines of this: (my thoughts on their positions in brackets)

5 1/2' x 30" bench, (central on one of the long faces, under the windows for light)
Bosch GTS10 table saw on castors (Opposite bench, on other long face)
Axminster AW106PT2 Planer thicknesser on castors. (Opposite bench, other long face)
A sharpening station-T7 and couple of stones, etc (left side of bench in corner)
A table router (centrally on back, short face opposite the front door) Floor standing, not bench top
Another station with a benchtop bandsaw and disc sander on it (Short face, corner by front door)
Station for benchtop drill press (Short face, other corner by front door)

Plus the usual storage space, the small Axminster extraction hoover stuffed somewhere, mess. 8) 

Am I being unrealistic with the space in which to work in? Obviously I want to be able to move, and work sensibly without beating into anything and everything possible. Is this going to be comfortable? I guess I am most concerned with the in and outfeed space on the planer, router and saw. The saw and planer being on castors and the table being easily moveable these can all go against walls when not in use and moved out when needbe. Sheet cutting will occasionally be going on but otherwise most of the action will be small scale.

Could anyone please help a man in crisis?!

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## fraser (3 Dec 2011)

anyone?!


----------



## cmwatt (3 Dec 2011)

You might physically be able to fit it all in but operating them might be difficult. One way to test this is to try getting overall dimensions, then doing a drawing of the plan of your shed and do various layout options. As for infeed/outfeed etc, would it be possible to try and make them the same height for all or most of your machines? If you could get the overall dimensions of the machines (width, length, height plus sizes for any extending parts), I could maybe do a quick drawing for you in AutoCAD.


----------



## fraser (3 Dec 2011)

cmwatt, thanks for the reply and absolutely, that would be great, thank you! i have pulled off the dimensions and are as follows!

bench L1680 x W630 x H860mm

aw106pt2 L1090 x W750 x H1000

table saw L780 x W725 x H340mm

table router L813mm x W609 x H787


the rest i have not made the stations for yet, but the machines themselves are

disc sander L530 x W410 x H410mm

bandsaw L520 x W420 x H730mm

tormek L270 x W250 x H325mm plus stones

extractor L400 x W400 x H700mm

drill press L310 x W520 x H840mm

Any help would be amazing, thank you


----------



## fraser (3 Dec 2011)

cmwatt, thanks for the reply and absolutely, that would be great, thank you! i have pulled off the dimensions and are as follows!

bench L1680 x W630 x H860mm

aw106pt2 L1090 x W750 x H1000

table saw L780 x W725 x H340mm

table router L813mm x W609 x H787


the rest i have not made the stations for yet, but the machines themselves are

disc sander L530 x W410 x H410mm

bandsaw L520 x W420 x H730mm

tormek L270 x W250 x H325mm plus stones

extractor L400 x W400 x H700mm

drill press L310 x W520 x H840mm

Any help would be amazing, thank you


----------



## cmwatt (3 Dec 2011)

Hi Fraser, just done a quick drawing. The one on the left is how you described how you wanted it in the previous post as far as I can work out. I think it possible to fit everything in, but the way you suggest seems not to really give yourself enough room around the bigger machines. The main problem I see is if you put the table saw next to the planer/thicknesser, you will block the entrance to the thicknesser part.

What I think might work better is what I've drawn in the right hand drawing. It gives you more room around the big machines.  The router table becomes the out feed table for the table saw, the planer/thicknesser can be pulled out from the corner on casters and give you enough working room both sides of it and be pushed into the corner when not in use. It also sets up a flow of work... first you plane/thickness, then you dimension using the table saw, then you use the router table/drill press etc. You could keep long clamps on the wall next to the drill press. It keeps all the machines close enough together to limit the need for extraction pipes etc. The bandsaw can just be pulled out when required. You get the idea...




C:\Users\Craig\Documents\Drawing1 Work (1) by Craig Watt, on Flickr

Hope this helps.


----------



## fraser (3 Dec 2011)

Craig, that is fantastic-thank you very much.

Your right hand drawing is a much better idea. The planer, saw and router table on castors all along one of the long faces with the space between to allow me to move each one as they are used is fantastic. Also i think the extractor will tend to be under a machine in use so the bench top machines can be al positioned together, possibly allowing a bit more work surface when not in use. There also looks to be more space to work around each machine.

Thanks again!!


----------



## cmwatt (3 Dec 2011)

You're welcome, would be interesting to see some pics when you've got it sorted! I'd love to have my own wee shed to work in, I've got to stick to the freezing cold garage for now amongst all the other usual stuff! Would be nice to have a dedicated space.


----------

